# Alza.de wurde mein Paket versendet? Wichtig  wie lange dauert die Lieferung nach DE?



## Viking30k (16. August 2018)

Hallo habe ein Problem ich habe am Sonntag bei Alza.de ein Gehäuse bestellt da 1. Caseki.. die Meldung ausspuckte das es nicht nach Deutschland verschickt werden kann und ich es nirgendwo lagernd gefunden habe. Außerdem war Alza 50€ billiger. das Case ist ein Enthoo Elite.

Problem Laut Alza wurde es am Montag versendet

und seit Montag um 20:29 Steht das bei der Verfolgung



13.08.2018	20:29 Uhr	Velke Prilepy (C ...	
Paket unterwegs.

13.08.2018	20:20 Uhr	DPD Datenzentrum	
Auftragsdaten übermittelt


Ist das nun schon auf dem Weg oder nur Angekündigt? Habe bei dpd Angerufen die meinte das nicht auf dem Weg ( Die Bandansage sagt wiederum es soll voraussichtlich Morgen ankommen)

was ist da nun richtig?  wie lange dauert so eine Lieferung normal? Mittwoch war ja feiertag. 

Hier haben ja schon welche bestellt bei Alza 

Danke


----------



## Tunarak (16. August 2018)

Jetzt mal ganz im Ernst... Wie soll hier einer im Forum einschätzen können ob dein Paket bereits auf den Weg ist oder wann das Paket ankommt ? Ist nicht böse gemeint aber da kann dir doch am besten der Support helfen oder der Paketzusteller und wenn die es auch nicht können dann wirst du hier im Forum erst Recht keine passende Antwort finden.


----------



## Seeefe (16. August 2018)

Mal ehrlich. Wir haben Donnerstag und hast es erst Montag bestellt, dazu noch der Feiertag. Ruhig blut, das ist wenn ein selbst gemachtes "Problem". Da keiner auf die Prozesse bei DPD Zugriff hat, wird dir keine helfen können. Warte doch erstmal die Woche ab, ist es kommenden Montag nicht da, kannst du immer noch bei DPD anrufen. 

Allgemein, die Leute sollten wirklich lernen mal etwas entspannter zu sein, es werden ja nicht weniger Pakete.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Allgemein, die Leute sollten wirklich lernen mal etwas entspannter zu sein, es werden ja nicht weniger Pakete.



Tja, leider wird es eher immer schlimmer. Amazon hat es vorgemacht und alle anderen müssen mithalten.
Wenn ein Paket heutzutage nicht 2 Tage nach Bestellung beim Kunden ist, wird sich ja schon beschwert.
Ich würde mir auch wieder wünschen, dass es entspannter zugeht, wie früher.


Zum Threadersteller: Warum wendest du dich nicht an den Shop? 
Bei Amazon war auch einmal ein Paket über 5 Tage unterwegs und ich konnte es nicht tracken. Also habe ich Amazon kontaktiert, die konnten mir sagen, dass DHL es irgendwie übersehen hat und zack, am nächsten Tag war es dann da.



> 13.08.2018 20:20 Uhr DPD Datenzentrum
> Auftragsdaten übermittelt



Eigentlich bedeutet das, dass es noch keiner bei dem Shop abgeholt hat.
Der Auftrag wurde an den Paketdienst übermittelt, die haben es aber noch nicht geholt.
Es war aber gestern Feiertag (aber nicht überall) und es ist aktuell Urlaubszeit, da kann sich schon mal was verzögern.


----------



## Viking30k (16. August 2018)

mache mir halt Sorgen^^ 

Naja Unterwegs muss es sein da steht ja das 20:20 das Paket angekündigt wurde und 20:29 dann abgeholt wurde da steht ja Paket Unterwegs


----------



## Tunarak (16. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> mache mir halt Sorgen^^



Deine Sorgen hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Viking30k (16. August 2018)

sind ja nur knapp 900€ aber egal


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2018)

Dann ruf doch bei dem Shop an! Was erwartest Du denn hier?! Welche Antwort erwartest Du hier von uns?!


----------



## _Berge_ (16. August 2018)

Alza.de hat den Sitz in Tschechien

Da kann es Mal ne Woche oder länger brauchen

Meine Bestellung damals bei EKWB direkt kam auch erst nach einer Woche, die schicken auch aus Tschechien


Und wie sollen WIR dir helfen? Der Shop hat nen Kontaktformular und eine Telefonnummer....


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2018)

Das Risiko auf dem Versandwege trägt aber der Versender und nicht du. Wenn du dem Versender ansich nicht traust hast du natürlich ein ganz anderes Problem.


----------



## Viking30k (16. August 2018)

nun ja eventuell  Erfahrungen usw.^^ DPD und Alza habe ich schon angerufen leider half das nicht

Dachte eh der wäre Deutsch sonnst hätte ich es lassen da zu bestellen.


----------



## Tunarak (16. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> sind ja nur knapp 900€ aber egal



Damit war gemeint das du so ungeduldig bist.

@_Berge_ schreibt etwas von Tschechien. Was erwartest du denn wie schnell das Paket bei dir ist ? Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ein Paket kann durchaus Mal länger brauchen das ist nichts außergewöhnliches.

Ändert aber nichts daran das dir hier niemand eine Antwort geben kann was nun mit deinen Paket los ist oder wann es kommen wird.


----------



## Rage1988 (16. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Alza.de hat den Sitz in Tschechien



Na dann ist es kein Wunder. Wie soll es denn da in 3 Tagen da sein o0


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

Hm und wieder ein Tag wo nichts passiert es nervt langsam.

Weder dpd noch dieser komische Shop können helfen keiner weiß wo es sich befinden soll.

Zum einen will ich endlich anfangen können den pc zu bauen zum anderen bin ich nächste Woche wieder auf Arbeit und nur ein 62 jähriger Rentner mit 4 Bandscheiben Vorfällen zuhause.

Der wird das 33 kilo schwere ding nie in den 2. Stock schleppen können. Zum letzten habe ich mein altes case bereits verkauft und muss den Käufer jedesmal sagen das mein neues nicht angekommen ist. Ich glaubte der Ansage das es am 16. August kommen soll. Bisher ist es nicht mal ein en Schritt weiter.

Ich habe schon mehrfach in den usa bestellt diese Pakete kamen alle obwohl weiter weg innerhalb einer Woche an und man konnte sehen das es sich bewegt und nicht tage lang im gleichen status hängt

Hätte lieber 150€ mehr bezahlt und das bwi nem vernünftigen Shop bestellt.

Wieso caseking die Meldung ausspuckte es kann nicht nach Deutschland geliefert werden frage ich mich eh.

Alza? Einmal und nimmer wieder freie Zeit am arsch jeden tag noch mehr frust weil nichts passiert keiner kann helfen top


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. August 2018)

Ziehst du jetzt über den Shop vom Leder, weil DPD offensichtlich Mist baut? Sicher, dass du gerade nicht zum allerersten Mal irgendwas bestellst? Deine unangebrachte Panik klingt irgendwie danach.

Die Sendungsverfolgung aller Paketdienste ist unzuverlässig. Und kleine Servicemitarbeiter irgendwo an einer Hotline können daher auch nicht immer was zu jeder Nervanfrage irgensdwelcher hypernervöser Kunden sagen. Und was nun der Shop dafür können soll, weißt vermutlich nur du selbst... (also außer, dass er dir nicht deutsch genug ist. Weil bei dt. Shops kann sowas ja niiiieeeee passieren, wa?)


----------



## Rage1988 (17. August 2018)

Der Shop muss sich auf jeden Fall darum kümmern, dass es bei dir ankommt bzw. sie müssen eine Nachverfolgung des Paketes einleiten.
Nur so bekommt der Shop im Falle eines Verlustes da Geld von DPD zurück.

Das Problem, das ich sehe, ist, dass das Unternehmen in Tschechien sitzt. Die machen sich nicht so einen Stress wie Unternehmen in Deutschland.

Immerhin werben Sie auf Ihrer Seite auch mit einer Lieferung innerhalb von 2 Tagen.
Ich würde denen langsam mal etwas Druck machen.

Wie hast du denn gezahlt oder hast du schon gezahlt?


----------



## _Berge_ (17. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Der Shop muss sich auf jeden Fall darum kümmern, dass es bei dir ankommt bzw. sie müssen eine Nachverfolgung des Paketes einleiten.
> Nur so bekommt der Shop im Falle eines Verlustes da Geld von DPD zurück.
> 
> Das Problem, das ich sehe, ist, dass das Unternehmen in Tschechien sitzt. Die machen sich nicht so einen Stress wie Unternehmen in Deutschland.
> ...



Pass auf, am Ende hat er überwiesen und die Überweisung ist erst Vorgestern/Gestern eingegangen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. August 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Pass auf, am Ende hat er überwiesen und die Überweisung ist erst Vorgestern/Gestern eingegangen


Wenn das Paket seit dem 13.8. unterwegs ist, wird man das wohl ausschließen können.

Falls DPD noch nicht weiß, wo sich das Paket befindet, wird es wohl noch bei dem tschechischen Versandunternehmen sein. (sofern es DPD in Tschechien nicht gibt)


----------



## _Berge_ (17. August 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn das Paket seit dem 13.8. unterwegs ist, wird man das wohl ausschließen können.



War mehr ein Witz als tatsächliche Möglichkeit



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> (sofern es DPD in Tschechien nicht gibt)



Meine Bestellung von EKWB konnte ich von Anfang an verfolgen

Bestellungen aus England genauso (obwohl es da tlw. mit der Royal Post transportiert wurde)

Wenn sich der Status NICHT ändert muss er eben beim Shop nachhaken,  denn als Empfänger kannst du, zumindest bei DHL, nichts anrichten, das muss der Versender machen

Zur Not muss der TE eben ne Frist setzen


@TE was hindert dich daran die Komponenten aus deinem alten Gehäuse schonmal auszubauen sodass dud ein Altes Case schonmal verschicken kannst?  - den Stress kannst dir locker Sparen...

Deine Hardware kann auch mal paar Tage auf einem Karton sitzen


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

Bezahlt habe ich sofort per PayPal heute noch mal bei dpd angerufen die meinten das sei noch nicht mal unterwegs.

In der Verfolgung steht das sei seit Montag unterwegs.

Ein Anruf gestern bei alza brachte keine Hilfe die sagten die melden sich leider ist keine Nachricht gekommen.

Werde wohl noch mal nachfragen müssen

Die Bestellungen aus den USA waren wirklich entspannter da man dort gesehen hat das das Paket auch wirklich auf dem weg ist


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (17. August 2018)

Dann ist die Sachlage ja anscheinend klar. Du hast im falschen Shop bestellt.
Das Paket wurde also weder von DPD abgeholt, noch zum Versandunternehmen gebracht, evtl. nicht einmal verpackt.

Falls es dich tröstet:
Ich habe vor 11 Tagen auch etwas bestellt, per Paypal bezahlt und es hat sich noch nichts getan. Selbst auf eine Nachfrage wurde nicht reagiert.
Da ich den Besitzer allerdings kenne, vermute ich, dass er in Urlaub ist. Falls sich demnächst immer noch nichts tut, werde ich das Geld zurückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Bezahlt habe ich sofort per PayPal heute noch mal bei dpd angerufen die meinten das sei noch nicht mal unterwegs.
> 
> In der Verfolgung steht das sei seit Montag unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Naja, mit Paypal hast du ja noch Glück gehabt.
Wenn du gestern erst da angerufen hast, würde ich noch warten. Die müssen auch erst nachverfolgen und schauen was passiert sein könnte. Das geht nicht so schnell.
Ansonsten solltest du eine E-Mail schreiben, denn dann hast du immer alles schriftlich.


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

Hm alza meint das Paket sei abhanden gekommen hab jetzt erstmal einen Fall bei PayPal offen. Bestelle dann wo anders


----------



## _Berge_ (17. August 2018)

Pakete können Mal abhanden kommen, das stimmt

Egal bei welchem Dienstleister

Aber ja an deiner Stelle würde ich woanders bestellen


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

Ist aber mein erstes Paket was nicht angekommen ist xd nicht mal meine USA Bestellungen haben Probleme gemacht


----------



## Rage1988 (17. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm alza meint das Paket sei abhanden gekommen hab jetzt erstmal einen Fall bei PayPal offen. Bestelle dann wo anders



Normalerweise muss dir dann aber Alza das Geld zurückerstatten.
Aber sowas kann dir überall passieren. Vielleicht ist es einfach mit dem Feiertag irgendwo liegen geblieben, bei irgendeinem Schichtwechsel oder so.
Aber wenn der Kundenservice nicht passt, würde ich auch wonaders bestellen.


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

Naja man versteht die Leider auch kaum^^


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

sorry für doppelpost wollte mich nur noch mal Entschuldigen aber ich war echt genervt und was ich heute Erfahren habe war die Warterei umsonnst da das Paket nie auf dem Weg war darum hat sich nie was getan

Jetzt muss ich aber wieder warten bis mein Geld zurück kommt auf Mails reagiert der Shop nicht wirklich und auch Telefon Anrufe brachten nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis nur das es Verloren gegangen sei. ich meine ja es war nie Unterwegs^^ Darum habe ich auch einen Fall bei Paypal gestartet und dort auch angerufen spätestens in 11 Tagen habe ich mein Geld wieder sollte der Händler nicht Antworten

PS: Hatte den Titel auch falsch gewählt da ich wusste das nur ich mir selber helfen kann^^ Ich dachte nur eventuell hat jemand ja Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gesammelt aber wenn nie was verschickt wurde ist es ja kein Wunder das nix kommt


----------



## chaotium (17. August 2018)

Caseking hat doch das Gehäuse, MF auch Oo


----------



## Viking30k (17. August 2018)

jo wollte schon vorher Caseking leider gab es durch einen System Fehler die Meldung das es nicht nach Deutschland verschickt werden kann o0 Dann habe ich Alza gesehen wo es billiger war und ich dachte kann nix passieren und siehe da doch schlechte Wahl^^

Bestelle das nun bei Caseking


----------



## Rage1988 (18. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> was ich heute Erfahren habe war die Warterei umsonnst da das Paket nie auf dem Weg war darum hat sich nie was getan



Also hatte ich recht mit meiner Vermutung, denn der Sendungsstatus sagt aus, dass das Paket nie abgeholt wurde. Somit hat es dann Alza verbummelt und nicht DPD.


----------



## Viking30k (18. August 2018)

Mal ne Frage da ich caseking heute nicht anrufen kann. Aber vielleicht hat ja schon einer dort bestellt auf diese Art

Habe das heute per PayPal dort bestellt und gesehen dass es dort diese bezahlen nach 14 Tagen Option gibt,also PayPal bezahlt das im voraus und bucht es bei mir nach 14 Tagen ab

Habe das mal benutzt die Bestellung steht auch schon in Bearbeitung  und das Samstag wo normal zu ist.

Habe nun gelesen das mf das wohl schon mal abgelehnt hat obwohl es die Option dort durch PayPal gibt.


Kurz hat das bei caseking schon wer versucht mit 14 tage Option durch PayPal? Und hat es funktioniert?

Sonst rufe ich montag mal kurz an ob die Bestellung durch ist habe s schon eine email bekommen da steht wird verarbeitet und geprüft.

Das alza Paket war wirklich nie verschickt möchte nun nicht noch mal umsonst warten  bestelle nicht mehr auf alza muss spätestens bis zum 28. Warten bis ich mein Geld wieder bekomme


----------



## chaotium (18. August 2018)

Ähm also ich bin fast Stammkunde, aber diese Option habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Viking30k (18. August 2018)

Ich glaube auch das es durch Paypal geht finde  ich Praktisch. ^^  In der Bestellliste bei Caseking steht nun auf jedenfall in Bearbeitung


----------



## Viking30k (19. August 2018)

sorry für doppelposting aber kann man das mit dem Geld zurück bei Paypal auch irgendwie beschleunigen? Die warten Aktuell noch auf eine Antwort seitens Alza glaube aber kaum das der sich je meldet^^ Ab dem 28. Wird es bei keiner Reaktion seitens Alza zwar automatisch bei mir gut geschrieben aber ist halt noch eine Weile zu warten bei so einem Betrag.

Mir ist nämlich noch was eingefallen was den Laden noch mehr ins schlechte Licht rückt mir wurde ja am Telefon in recht schwer zu verstehendem Deutsch ja gesagt das das Paket verloren gegangen sei, jetzt kommts ich wurde gefragt ob ich mein Geld wieder will oder noch mal eine Lieferung ich habe Geld zurück gesagt. 

Das witzige dabei das Gehäuse ist laut dem Online Shop direkt ausverkauft gewesen nach dem ich es bestellt hatte. Wie kann man da denn eine Ersatz Lieferung schicken?^^ Auf Mails bekam ich bisher auch keine Antwort bzw. auf den Geld zurück Wunsch am Telefon


----------



## Olstyle (19. August 2018)

Paypal gewährt nunmal feste Antwortzeiten von Seiten der Händler und das ist allgemein auch gut so, ansonsten würde das Verfahren nur (noch mehr) ausgenutzt.

Die Paypal 14Tage Option habe ich schon mal für einen Fernseher benutzt welcher dann tatsächlich nicht geliefert wurde. Ende vom Lied: Auf meinem Bankkonto hat sich niemals ein Cent bewegt weil ich den Fall vor Ablauf der 14Tage eröffnet habe. Kann ich daher nur empfehlen. Die Option räumt Paypal seinen Kunden allerdings recht undurchsichtig nach eigener Bonitätseinschätzung ein, kann also nicht jeder.


----------



## chaotium (19. August 2018)

caseking ist ein seriöser Händler 



*INU-Edit: Jetzt geht es dort weiter:* Wenn ein Verloren gegangenes Paket kommt kann ich das Verweigern?


----------

